# Powder stance



## eyvindur82 (Feb 10, 2018)

Just got the t.rice pro and was wondering if I should move the stance back or just keep it centered for mixed riding? Blend of pist and off pist

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

eyvindur82 said:


> Just got the t.rice pro and was wondering if I should move the stance back or just keep it centered for mixed riding? Blend of pist and off pist
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


If i were you i'd keep it centered most of the time and set it back on the Glory days.


----------



## eyvindur82 (Feb 10, 2018)

So only really on the deep days setting it back and rest is centered. Ok thanks man

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

That would depend on how much it snowed the night before:dry:

And possibly turning my feet a degree or two more forward facing
Cause I tend to ride less switch in the powderz.

These are personal things you need to work out yourself.

Bring a little screwdriver.
Cause that's the kinda call you make on the fly.

If you find yourself going over the handlebars.
Take your little screwdriver out of your pocket.
And fix that shit haha


TT


----------



## eyvindur82 (Feb 10, 2018)

Sounds like a good plan. I have tons lf tools so that's not an issue  

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I didn't find it necessary to set it back, was actually easier in powder when centered. Having a directional stance (angles) in powder is nice though.


----------



## eyvindur82 (Feb 10, 2018)

So centered but angle more forward? 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Wait and ride it in pow and see if you can work it skills wise...except as noted above on "glory days"...that is if you don't have other options (see below). 

Do not change angles or stance....CHANGE bORADS...ftw


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I enjoyed setting the stance back on the TRice by one set of holes. Even on groomers that was fun because the rocker bump does feel more pronounced on harder snow and you get a surfier feel. 
On shallow powder runs the setback helps float, but that board is meant to be ridden on steep powder runs so most of the time I'd just ride it centered where I could stay on steep runs until the rest was tracked out.

There are no rules though. Try both!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah ride centered as mentioned. On a pow day you probably won't have to set it back either because of the hybrid profile, but if you are struggling to keep the nose up and your back leg is burning then yes move the bindings back. There will probably be a tool station or 5 at your hill anyway so don't sweat it if you forgot or don't own a screwdriver.

I'm bored so here is your science lesson.

Moving the bindings back was once super common practice when camber was the only profile. If you think about a camber shape and snow hitting the tail half of the board it will have a natural tendency to push the nose down into the snow, so leaning back hard is the only way to combat this; slamming the binders back makes it so you don't need to lean back as much. People also would get a bigger board than usual for powder days for the extra float.
With true rocker it naturally will float since the nose will already be lifted and the way the snow hits the tail it will lift even more. Now you don't really need to move the bindings from center, and you can actually size down for powder with no issues.
Then hybrids have a combination the two and generally fall into the rocker physics of being able to keep the bindings centered and also sizing down and still float in pow without burning out you rear leg.


----------



## Stavros (Sep 13, 2015)

with the profile of the board you dont need to set it back

i ride a neversummer west with similar profile and i never set it back. it floats effortlessly without putting weight on my back foot


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

freshy said:


> Yeah ride centered as mentioned. On a pow day you probably won't have to set it back either because of the hybrid profile, but if you are struggling to keep the nose up and your back leg is burning then yes move the bindings back. There will probably be a tool station or 5 at your hill anyway so don't sweat it if you forgot or don't own a screwdriver.
> 
> I'm bored so here is your science lesson.
> 
> ...


Just a caveat about freshy's lesson. I rode a full rocker for about 1/3 season for a pnw pow board. It worked fine, as long as you had enough steep angle to keep your speed up. However in low angle, it did not work; even with slamming the bindings back. The problem was that once you dip below the critical speed, the rocker profile tends to fold up and sink. In a sense you are then unable to get on the tail to float the nose and you are unable to get on the nose to keep some momentum going. The result is that you have a fairly narrow window as far as depth of pow, speed and angle. I got rid of that board very quickly.

I have an old c2btx billygoat and bpro (crc) and they work great in fairly deep pow up to about 10-16" of pnw coastal pow...and a good part is that because of the rock in the middle and the stiff cam sections. You can easily rock back to float the nose and as you are slowing down speed wise, you can ease on to the nose to keep some speed up without stopping/sinking/tomo. Therefore the crc offers a larger window.

Last year rode an Amplid Creamer, which is a early rise nose with camber and a tad of tail taper (S-cam profile). It has an easy float and you can get fairly low angle goods and reasonably slow and it will still plane above. Additionally the camber will offer support to get on the tail more if needed and you more easily porpoise the thing to keep it going. I have yet to try any short fattaes...but so far the s-cam is the best for pow stashes and groomer blasting to the next pow stash.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Just a caveat about freshy's lesson. I rode a full rocker for about 1/3 season for a pnw pow board. It worked fine, as long as you had enough steep angle to keep your speed up. However in low angle, it did not work; even with slamming the bindings back. The problem was that once you dip below the critical speed, the rocker profile tends to fold up and sink. In a sense you are then unable to get on the tail to float the nose and you are unable to get on the nose to keep some momentum going. The result is that you have a fairly narrow window as far as depth of pow, speed and angle. I got rid of that board very quickly.
> 
> I have an old c2btx billygoat and bpro (crc) and they work great in fairly deep pow up to about 10-16" of pnw coastal pow...and a good part is that because of the rock in the middle and the stiff cam sections. You can easily rock back to float the nose and as you are slowing down speed wise, you can ease on to the nose to keep some speed up without stopping/sinking/tomo. Therefore the crc offers a larger window.
> 
> Last year rode an Amplid Creamer, which is a early rise nose with camber and a tad of tail taper (S-cam profile). It has an easy float and you can get fairly low angle goods and reasonably slow and it will still plane above. Additionally the camber will offer support to get on the tail more if needed and you more easily porpoise the thing to keep it going. I have yet to try any short fattaes...but so far the s-cam is the best for pow stashes and groomer blasting to the next pow stash.


I have actually never rode any full rockers, but it almost seems like with that rocker board you spoke of width was more of the issue or a general lack of surface area because keeping speed up in pow is a pretty universal problem no? 

You need to try a short fatty. Low angle powder is pretty much like riding a groomer. You know how usually in those low angle areas there is a track you follow to build up speed then make a few turns in pow and return to the track to gain speed again. If your on a 165 or bigger you know you'll float way better. On a short fatty you will have the same surface area of the 65 in a 52 you will probably not have to dip onto pre made tracks as much or at all.

I totally agree that early rise noses are the way to go for powder.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

freshy said:


> I have actually never rode any full rockers, but it almost seems like with that rocker board you spoke of width was more of the issue or a general lack of surface area because keeping speed up in pow is a pretty universal problem no?
> 
> You need to try a short fatty. Low angle powder is pretty much like riding a groomer. You know how usually in those low angle areas there is a track you follow to build up speed then make a few turns in pow and return to the track to gain speed again. If your on a 165 or bigger you know you'll float way better. On a short fatty you will have the same surface area of the 65 in a 52 you will probably not have to dip onto pre made tracks as much or at all.
> 
> I totally agree that early rise noses are the way to go for powder.



You're like 52, why haven't you tried full rocker?
Jesus man. Haha


TT


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

timmytard said:


> You're like 52, why haven't you tried full rocker?
> Jesus man. Haha
> 
> 
> TT


Cause I'm fiddy two, now get off my lawn


----------



## Salt Shaker (Sep 13, 2017)

eyvindur82 said:


> Just got the t.rice pro and was wondering if I should move the stance back or just keep it centered for mixed riding? Blend of pist and off pist
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I have an old Gnu Park Pickle which is BTX. If I set it back more than 0.75" things got funky. With a centered stance turns initiated better since both feet were lined up equally with the magnetraction, and the sweet spot for the flex was dead center. Not to mention the sidecut was centered as well which really makes a difference on non-tapered boards.

Like others have mentioned, mess around with it. Personally I would run that specific board nor more than 0.5" back.


----------



## OneManArmy (Nov 11, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Just a caveat about freshy's lesson. I rode a full rocker for about 1/3 season for a pnw pow board. It worked fine, as long as you had enough steep angle to keep your speed up. However in low angle, it did not work; even with slamming the bindings back. The problem was that once you dip below the critical speed, the rocker profile tends to fold up and sink. In a sense you are then unable to get on the tail to float the nose and you are unable to get on the nose to keep some momentum going. The result is that you have a fairly narrow window as far as depth of pow, speed and angle. I got rid of that board very quickly.
> 
> I have an old c2btx billygoat and bpro (crc) and they work great in fairly deep pow up to about 10-16" of pnw coastal pow...and a good part is that because of the rock in the middle and the stiff cam sections. You can easily rock back to float the nose and as you are slowing down speed wise, you can ease on to the nose to keep some speed up without stopping/sinking/tomo. Therefore the crc offers a larger window.
> 
> Last year rode an Amplid Creamer, which is a early rise nose with camber and a tad of tail taper (S-cam profile). It has an easy float and you can get fairly low angle goods and reasonably slow and it will still plane above. Additionally the camber will offer support to get on the tail more if needed and you more easily porpoise the thing to keep it going. I have yet to try any short fattaes...but so far the s-cam is the best for pow stashes and groomer blasting to the next pow stash.



I put several seasons in on a full rocker board.... all conditions. Had zero problems riding it or getting it to float in powder. That includes riding in several different states and types of snow and powder as deep as my armpits.


----------



## OneManArmy (Nov 11, 2017)

eyvindur82 said:


> Just got the t.rice pro and was wondering if I should move the stance back or just keep it centered for mixed riding? Blend of pist and off pist
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I have one of these. For me... I keep it pretty centered up unless it's over 2ft of pow. Then I'll push it back a notch. But honestly... I'm going to sell mine. I'm switching over to a smaller day to day board and a dedicated directional surf pow board instead of one do it all board.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

freshy said:


> Yeah ride centered as mentioned. On a pow day you probably won't have to set it back either because of the hybrid profile, but if you are struggling to keep the nose up and your back leg is burning then yes move the bindings back. There will probably be a tool station or 5 at your hill anyway so don't sweat it if you forgot or don't own a screwdriver.


That advice is pretty sound...



freshy said:


> I'm bored so here is your science lesson.
> 
> Moving the bindings back was once super common practice when camber was the only profile. If you think about a camber shape and snow hitting the tail half of the board it will have a natural tendency to push the nose down into the snow, so leaning back hard is the only way to combat this; slamming the binders back makes it so you don't need to lean back as much. People also would get a bigger board than usual for powder days for the extra float.
> With true rocker it naturally will float since the nose will already be lifted and the way the snow hits the tail it will lift even more. Now you don't really need to move the bindings from center, and you can actually size down for powder with no issues.
> Then hybrids have a combination the two and generally fall into the rocker physics of being able to keep the bindings centered and also sizing down and still float in pow without burning out you rear leg.


...that 'science' not at all.


----------

